# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  " khó quá " ai thử thì dô

## thaisonnguyen020986

có ba con hổ và 3 người đứng trước một dòng sông>Có một con đò để qua sông ,làm cách nào để đưa 3 người và 3 con hổ sang sông.giả sử rằng hổ cũng biết chèo thuyền,và nếu số người mà ít hơn số hổ thì người sẽ bị hổ ăn thịt.Mỗi lần đò chỉ chở được 2 vật trên thuyền .????:boxing::angel_not::a::a::a::a:

----------


## nguyenvanan91

Đề bài hok đúng gì hết mà củng đem ra đố

----------


## hungcnx1989

dễ quá thế mà cũng đố.
Chơi games flash qua song chưa.
Tương tự như vậy.
Cũng có 3 ông sư và 3 con quỷ.

----------


## teenddeem

trong nội dung có 1 ý này : trên thuyền chỉ chở được 2 vật tức là có thể 3 người/hổ (1 người/hổ chèo thuyền chở 2 người/hổ. Nếu thế thì đơn giản : cho 2 người, 1 người chèo và 1 người ngồi cùng với 1 hổ. Như thế lần lượt cho qua sông 1 con hổ đầu tiên và chèo lại cho 1 con hổ tiếp theo,...giống bài toán : x=n+1 (n:người và n=2).
Nếu ko phải như thế thì mình có bài giải khác

----------


## galuoi92

hông ý em lầ mỗi lần chỉ chở đơuc 1 hổ +1nguoi, hoặc 1ng+1ng,hoặc 1ho+1ho chứ không phải như anh nói đâu

----------


## blogwhey1

cứ chỡ hổ sang trước rùi lừa dần hổ về lại thay cho người là ok!
cái này giống như cái quỷ với thư sinh sang sông vậy

----------


## taitrochoifree11

bác nói gì em không hiểu bác ơi???

----------


## seolalen154643

cái câu đó này như trên game flash thui mà giả nó có gì khó đâu

----------


## sonseo9x5s

thế này thì khác gì 3 ông sư và 3 con quỷ đâu.

----------


## martinivu

lần 1: 1 người+1 hổ qua sau đó người quay về
lần 2: 2 hổ qua sau đó 1 hổ về
lần 3: 2 người qua sau đó 1 người 1 hổ về
lần 4: 2 người qua sau đó 1 hổ về
lần 5: 2 hổ qua 1 hổ về
lần 6: 2 hổ qua
vậy là oke chứ!!!

----------


## Hong_Linh

bài này dễ quá , học logic là biết hết

----------

